# Sand Colic :(



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

My poor sweet mare is suffering from sand colic. The vet came out this morning, his diagnosis was that she was loaded with sand. He gave her pain meds to help make her more comfortable and advised me to feed her soaked hay pellets with 2 cups of psyllium for the next two weeks (no dry food) and then 1/2 a cup of psyllium from then on.

She was obviously hungry despite being in pain and was still looking for food. However, she was looking for alfalfa and wasn't so thrilled with the timothy pellets and psyllium. 

The good news is she is drinking water and not thrashing about. Now we just have to hope that she gets hungry enough to eat her food with the psyllium. Anyone ever dealt with sand colic before? How did you deal with it?

hoping my girl will be okay


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Hope she continues to improve!!!!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I'll be sending healing vibes your way .


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

thanks guys! it was heartbreaking to see her so helpless and in so much pain


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

I haven't had to deal with sand colic before (thank god!) but if he just said hay pellets, would it be ok to use alfalfa pellets instead of timothy, if she prefers alfalfa? I would call and ask the vet.


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

we did ask about alfalfa pellets vs timothy, he said to stick to timothy and when she is hungry enough she will eat. by the time i headed home she was taking little nibbles at the food, i dont think she likes how the psyllium makes it kind of gooey.

I also started my other mare on psyllium as a preventative measure. def don't want to go through this a second time!


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

Would it make a difference if you just top dress with the psyllium, so it doesn't make the whole batch gooey? Or would she not eat it at all with the psyllium on top?


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

she wouldn't touch it with the psyllium on top. 

if she doesn't eat it today then tonight we are going to try sprinkling some a&m on top to see if that helps.


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

sounds like a stressful day glad she is feeling better!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm surprised they didn't tube her. I have a horse that sand colics every now and then and they usually tube and banamine.

I hope she is ok. The hay will help push the sand out of her belly. Did you ask about a monthly purge once she is past this? I give my horse sandclear once a month (for seven days) to help push the sand out.


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks guys!

He didn't even mention the possibility of having to tube her. He did say once she is through this to give her 1 cup a day for seven days every month and that it might be a good idea to give her half a cup every day throughout the rest of the months.


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

just got an update from the barn owner..... she still hasn't eaten anything  she's laying down but she's not thrashing around or anything like that. i don't know how we are going to get the sand out of her if we can't get the psyllium in.....


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

Can you get a second opinion from another vet about whether you can give the psyllium with alfalfa pellets instead of timothy? Or even a mix? I have one horse that will NOT eat anything that's soaked unless there's something yummy mixed with it dry, so if you can find something your vet approves of that she likes, it should help.


----------



## ljazwinski (Jul 7, 2012)

I give my horses soaked beet pulp shreds everynight mixed in with their feed... in the beginning they wouldn't touch it, but after using apple juice (no sugar added kind) in the mix they started eating it... now I use apple juice whenever I have to add any meds or new supplements....


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you for all the suggestions guys. I did try to use alfalfa pellets today instead of timothy and she still refused to eat it. even tried adding some carrots into the mix to see if she'd go for it but didn't want those either.

i tried adding a little apple juice but she just wasn't at all interested in eating. 

we have good news and bad news...
the good news is that she is still drinking plenty of water and seemed a little bit more alert today.

bad news is she still won't eat and last night she got her legs caught up in the pipe fencing while trying to roll and scraped them all up.

going to give it another day to see if she will start eating and then call the vet again tomorrow if she won't....


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Why wasn't she tubed by the vet? Why on earth would a vet be vague in treating her? This is SERIOUS! You do not wait!


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

i'm not sure why he didn't tube her... for some reason after listening to her gut and checking her vitals i guess he didn't feel it was necessary.


----------



## cowgirlup24 (Dec 11, 2011)

I hope that your girl gets better soon... A friend of mine lost her 8 month old colt to sand colic a few months ago. I think if its possible and not sure if it has already been mentioned but I personally would get a 2nd opinion...


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

if she is not eating the food with psyllium tomorrow then i will be getting a second opinion. 

both the vet and BO seem to be taking it fairly lightly... my BO said after the vet left, "good i'm glad its _only_ sand colic"...


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Here in Florida sand colic happens alot if you do not stay on a regular desanding schedule. And whats weird, is my vet tells us if the colic, put them on straight alfalfa hay. Nothing else. And he pumps mineral oil and metamucil. And we have never had a problem pulling one through. But i will def. Send prayers your way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

well if she won't eat the soaked food with psyllium tomorrow i'm going to have to get a second opinion. 

its just so heartbreaking to see her that way.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Go to walmart and get metamucil and try! My horses LOVE the orange flavored. And it will push out the sand to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

definitely won't hurt to try! thanks


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

No it wont. My horses wont touch sand clear, or sand blast. But give them some metamucil and they go to town. Lol. I use it everymonth for 3 days and it helps keep them clear of sand.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Terre (Oct 23, 2011)

My horse had sand colic and they treaty her the same way that cowgirl140ty horse was treated. We caught it earlier and she was better my the next day. I had to soak her hay after that. We were blessed because she did not have a whole lot of sand in her poop. Be praying for you and her.


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm going to give the Metamucil a try and see of she's willing to eat that. How much do you give them?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I give a capful, like the big cap it comes with once a day for a week one week of every month. I'd also be making that horse a soaked bucket of alfalfa and a bit of corn oil.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

Well, I just tried soaked alfalfa pellets with Metamucil. She showed no interest in eating it. She smelled it then turned away. I left it with her to see if she will be hungry enough to eat it later. 

I even tried giving her a baby carrot to see of she wasn't interested in that (her favorite snack) and she didn't want that either...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Will she eat soaked beet pulp??it is great to mix stuff in like your metamucil My horses all love beet pulp but several of them aren't fussy about alfalfa pellets. The ones that do eat them have to be pretty hungry too,so if they were sick feeling like your mare,don't think they would eat them either:-(


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

I am following your thread and just wanted you to know how much I am praying for her to begin eating any of the possible regiments, either vet prescribed or forum-member suggested. Just to get things moving through...I don't know much about sand colic; but after reading this, I fully intend to do my research!

If I should come across anything not already mentioned here in my reading tonight, I will most certainly pass it on, fwiw.

Again, prayers for you and your sweet horse...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Maybe this has been mentioned/tried but have you tried syringing the metamucil into her, like it's dewormer? Just add some water to it, get it dissolved, etc. 
That might get something into her, at least, and maybe things would start moving along... :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ljazwinski (Jul 7, 2012)

how is your horse doing tonight? I hope that she is eating something by now...if not, you really have to go out there and try anything and everything you can to get something in her to move things along. I don't want to scare you, but this is a very serious situation, especially since she is rolling...you really need a vet out there if at all possible...if not, forget about trying to get her to eat the psyllium...must taste bad because many horses will not eat it... if she like apples? or carrots? cut them up and use a blender? or chopper? and grind them up...when u do that, take a small amount out to her and offer it, if she even nibbles...mix in a big capful of metamucil and offer a small amt again in your hand... if she takes that,get her to eat at least a handful or so...a little is better than nothing... then soak some beet pulp(with molasses tastes better) in apple juice, take a handful of that to her and offer it...if she at least nibbles on it mix all four together and feed her a handful at a time...if she at least gets a handfull every 15 to 30 mins you may be able to make some progress... and at this point you should keep her moving...walk, walk, walk as much as possible until u either get the vet out or she passes some poop.... my prayers are with her.... I lost my first horse to colic many years ago and (knock on wood) after much research have never had another colic again thanks to beet pulp and metamucil.....


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Wallaby said:


> Maybe this has been mentioned/tried but have you tried syringing the metamucil into her, like it's dewormer? Just add some water to it, get it dissolved, etc.
> That might get something into her, at least, and maybe things would start moving along... :/
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This to is a good idea! Did the vet give her any banamine? Banamine may make her feel well enough to eat the mix. I would def be concerned that the first vet did not tube. Most horses pull through colic. But, it is one of those things that can get ugly really fast!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

paintedpastures said:


> Will she eat soaked beet pulp??it is great to mix stuff in like your metamucil My horses all love beet pulp but several of them aren't fussy about alfalfa pellets. The ones that do eat them have to be pretty hungry too,so if they were sick feeling like your mare,don't think they would eat them either:-(


i asked the vet when he was out yesterday about giving her soaked beet pulp because she used to get that on a regular basis before i began boarding her. He told me not to feed her any beet pulp because it will plug her up.


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

Back2Horseback said:


> I am following your thread and just wanted you to know how much I am praying for her to begin eating any of the possible regiments, either vet prescribed or forum-member suggested. Just to get things moving through...I don't know much about sand colic; but after reading this, I fully intend to do my research!
> 
> If I should come across anything not already mentioned here in my reading tonight, I will most certainly pass it on, fwiw.
> 
> ...


thank you for your prayers! i am reading and researching as much as i can on sand colic hoping to find something that will work for her.

thank you so much


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

Wallaby said:


> Maybe this has been mentioned/tried but have you tried syringing the metamucil into her, like it's dewormer? Just add some water to it, get it dissolved, etc.
> That might get something into her, at least, and maybe things would start moving along... :/
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


i was going to mention trying that to my BO tomorrow to see what she thinks. 

I haven't tried that yet only because i had read somewhere that if its really liquidy she could end up breathing it in and causing a whole mess of problems.

anyone else have thoughts on this idea?


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

ljazwinski said:


> how is your horse doing tonight? I hope that she is eating something by now...if not, you really have to go out there and try anything and everything you can to get something in her to move things along. I don't want to scare you, but this is a very serious situation, especially since she is rolling...you really need a vet out there if at all possible...if not, forget about trying to get her to eat the psyllium...must taste bad because many horses will not eat it... if she like apples? or carrots? cut them up and use a blender? or chopper? and grind them up...when u do that, take a small amount out to her and offer it, if she even nibbles...mix in a big capful of metamucil and offer a small amt again in your hand... if she takes that,get her to eat at least a handful or so...a little is better than nothing... then soak some beet pulp(with molasses tastes better) in apple juice, take a handful of that to her and offer it...if she at least nibbles on it mix all four together and feed her a handful at a time...if she at least gets a handfull every 15 to 30 mins you may be able to make some progress... and at this point you should keep her moving...walk, walk, walk as much as possible until u either get the vet out or she passes some poop.... my prayers are with her.... I lost my first horse to colic many years ago and (knock on wood) after much research have never had another colic again thanks to beet pulp and metamucil.....



she has not eaten more than a few nibbles since yesterday  i tried feeding her regular carrots and tried making a mash out of carrots as well but she simply was not interested.

as far as beet pulp the vet yesterday specifically told me not to feed soaked beet pulp because it could plug her up. 

i spent all day today walking her and keeping her on her feet. she did poop a total of 3 times today... all of them had a fairly normal consistency (one was a little more runny than the others)

i plan to get a second opinion tomorrow if she is still unwilling to eat.


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

Cowgirl140ty said:


> This to is a good idea! Did the vet give her any banamine? Banamine may make her feel well enough to eat the mix. I would def be concerned that the first vet did not tube. Most horses pull through colic. But, it is one of those things that can get ugly really fast!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



the vet gave me a bottle of Dipyrone to give her to make her more comfortable. 

i'm a bit concerned why he didn't tube her after he told me that "she is loaded with sand"....


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

loveyourhorse said:


> i asked the vet when he was out yesterday about giving her soaked beet pulp because she used to get that on a regular basis before i began boarding her. He told me not to feed her any beet pulp because it will plug her up.


Well that news to me....Never known it to be a bunger-upper:lol: Then again I don't have alot of faith in much this vet has told you....:-(


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

If you're that worried about her inhaling the medication, how on earth do you give her worming and other medications that involve a syringe? At some point that or a tube may be the only solution :/


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Add me to the crowd who has no idea why the vet did not tube your girl. Her gut hurts, she's not going to eat. 

I would be changing vets, NOW.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

i would not be waiting. colic is not something that you should ever wait to treat. the longer you do, the outcome can worsen. 

i would insist on tubing.


----------



## ljazwinski (Jul 7, 2012)

easy reno bay................

hey loveyourhorse.....it is pretty easy to shoot the metamucil into her mouth, just as easy as a wormer... the metamucil will jell up pretty quick once u mix with water so u really have no worries about her sucking it into her lungs... if u r unsure of it, maybe u can get someone to help u, but it really is a very good idea...just be easy with her...
and you REALLY NEED A DIFFERENT VET!!!! and you should do your own research on beet pulp, I believe it prevents colic... my horses are proof!

the 3 piles of poop today are great!!! hopefully you have not picked up the poop? go get a handful of it (from the top of the pile) make sure it is from the top, and center of pile and hasn't touched anything else.... now put the poop in an old clear plastic bottle (soda or water bottle works good) about 1/3 poop and 1/3 water and 1/3 empty space... shake it up really good and then just let it sit there for awhile.... after it fully settles you "should" see sand at the bottom, then poop then water. This is what a "normal" movement should always look like... sand should always be passed... if after it settles, you do not see any sand than there is definitely a impaction... I check my horses every sunday as another preventative measure...

poop is good...hopefully she will start improving for you... just keep trying to get her to eat and drink... not sure if anyone has mentioned gatorade yet? but give her 1/2 water and 1/2 gatorade also...if she will not drink that keep adding a little more water until she accepts it...
and I'm sorry, but I still say, beet pulp and apple juice.... good luck!


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

My percheron coliced last fall. She was tubed and given banamine. She wouldn't eat anything for three days. Had to then treat her for ulcers. She wouldn't eat anything we offered her. Even being tubed, it took almost 24 hours for her to go poo with the diarrhea from the oil/epsom salt/water mix. She wouldn't eat grass at all.....then suddenly she picked out this little weed and would only eat that out of the grass....almost like a home remedy...wierd. BUt then she had diarrhea and was feeling yucky from that for a few more days and would only nibble. But, she did come around about a week later. Hers was not sand though. I am not sure that a capful of human metamucil would handle a horse amount of sand, but I've heard other people use it.

I hope she comes around, but it may be slow. I really think she should have been tubed though. Please let us know how she is doing. I'm praying for her.


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

ljazwinski said:


> easy reno bay................
> 
> hey loveyourhorse.....it is pretty easy to shoot the metamucil into her mouth, just as easy as a wormer... the metamucil will jell up pretty quick once u mix with water so u really have no worries about her sucking it into her lungs... if u r unsure of it, maybe u can get someone to help u, but it really is a very good idea...just be easy with her...
> and you REALLY NEED A DIFFERENT VET!!!! and you should do your own research on beet pulp, I believe it prevents colic... my horses are proof!
> ...



thanks for all your advice! i'm about to head out there to give her some dipyrone and i will try getting the Metamucil into her mouth like a wormer.

as for beet pulp, i had always thought that it was a preventative for colic as well. i used to feed it to my horses but when i began boarding them the BO wasn't willing to prepare the soaked food and i can't always get out there. maybe the beet pulp for 7 months is what kept her from colicing sooner. 

i have not tried gatorade yet but i will. she is at least drinking a pretty good amount of water (i can't tell you how many gallons because i'm not sure how many gallons the tub is).

fingers crossed today is the day for improvement!!!


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

Oldhorselady said:


> My percheron coliced last fall. She was tubed and given banamine. She wouldn't eat anything for three days. Had to then treat her for ulcers. She wouldn't eat anything we offered her. Even being tubed, it took almost 24 hours for her to go poo with the diarrhea from the oil/epsom salt/water mix. She wouldn't eat grass at all.....then suddenly she picked out this little weed and would only eat that out of the grass....almost like a home remedy...wierd. BUt then she had diarrhea and was feeling yucky from that for a few more days and would only nibble. But, she did come around about a week later. Hers was not sand though. I am not sure that a capful of human metamucil would handle a horse amount of sand, but I've heard other people use it.
> 
> I hope she comes around, but it may be slow. I really think she should have been tubed though. Please let us know how she is doing. I'm praying for her.


thanks for your reply... i am certainly trying to give her more than just a capful of the Metamucil. this is the first colic i have ever personally dealt with, though i have seen others go through it. however, this is the first sand colic i've ever seen/dealt with. i grew up in the north east and i had never even heard of it until moving to california.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Sending healing vibes for your mare. Hope there is improvement today.


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

Good news!! It looks like she ate about 5 handfuls worth of food last night! And we had another poop over night. Going to try a batch soaked in apple juice. Of she doesn't eat it I will try giving her Metamucil like a wormer
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

That is wonderful!!!!!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

It's a start But she needs to be eating more that handfuls. The metamucil thing can work in syringe but the thing with metamucil is it likes a healthy supply of water to have it work the way it is meant. She would have to be drinking good amounts. Another reason to try go the beet pulp route you can also get some extra water into her that way


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

she's only eating out of my hand right now but with the juice she did eat 13 handfuls with the regular psyllium just now. Then she became distracted by the guy feeding the other horses and she is Nickering over and over for her hay so at least she is interested in food today! I will still go ahead and do the Metamucil in a syringe because the more she gets in her the better. She has been drinking water very well over the past couple days disspite her lack of interest in food. I will still pick up some beet pulp for her because she does like that and this vet i had out seems to be a bit of an idiot. Really praying this is a step in the right direction!!! Thank you all do much for your prayers and ideas!!! I can't thank you enough 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ljazwinski (Jul 7, 2012)

good to hear she is pooping... did u check the poop? is she passing any sand? how does her poop look? normal? runny? hard? that's important too..
If you are going to try the beet pulp today, use the molasses type to start her on it, seems it tastes better.... use 1 part beet pulp, 1 part WARM water (soaks faster), and 1 part WARM apple juice....soak for 30 mins.... it will swell up alot, so just use a small container so that u r not wasting it because u will not be able to keep it long after it soaks...it ferments pretty fast in the heat....
The gatorade (adds electrolytes) will just assist her in fighting dehydration if she is not drinking alot of water... at least 5 gals a day is "normal" for a horse... you really need to find a way to keep track of how much she is drinking... you said she has a tub? of water in her stall? then get yourself a 5 gal bucket (empty at any home improvement store is just a few dollars) and use that to refill the tub, marking the outside of the tub with duct tape at 5 gal levels..that will help u determine amounts she is drinking... and make sure u r giving her CLEAN, FRESH, COOL water at least twice a day....
And, in the future, you can feed beet pulp without soaking it.... just small amount daily UNSOAKED is what I feed.... I only soak if I am trying to hide something they do not like...and I don't really "soak", I just add liquids at feeding time ... I give my horses 1/2 scoop (probably 4 cups) dry mixed in with their feed EVERY night.
And just so you know... I am no expert, but I am 50 years old and have only had 1 colic and I live in Florida (the land of colic!!!)...


----------



## ljazwinski (Jul 7, 2012)

If u r getting her to eat the psyllium and she is drinking well, than I would not do the metamucil in the syringe... try the beet pulp as we discussed and if u want to u can either add more psyllium to that...or add the plain, no taste metamucil to it... same thing... but just mix SMALL portions of everything u r doing so u can keep record of what she is getting into her... I am not sure if TOO MUCH psyllium will be good? or bad? at this point.... can anyone else on here answer that? is there any concern for TOO MUCH psyllium?


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Its good that shes eating. But keep in mind, a horses digestive system works off forage. So at this point, i would offer her alfalfa hay wetted down. To see if you can get her eating a little more. To get ber guts moving more to push the sand out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ljazwinski (Jul 7, 2012)

I agree with the hay also (especially if she was "snickering" at it this am).. but I would also like to state that beet pulp is a very good form of forage... it is commonly used as a "hay" substitute in areas with poor quality or hay shortages.... again, I am NO EXPERT, but my personal experience with beet pulp has always been positive.... and I believe that feeding it dry (in moderation) or "wet", NOT SOAKED is the best way to feed it...as it travels through the digestive system and "swells", it gently cleans the digest tract as it moves along.....


----------



## ljazwinski (Jul 7, 2012)

P.S..... much like my metamucil does for me every night.... :lol:


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

ljazwinski said:


> good to hear she is pooping... did u check the poop? is she passing any sand? how does her poop look? normal? runny? hard? that's important too..
> If you are going to try the beet pulp today, use the molasses type to start her on it, seems it tastes better.... use 1 part beet pulp, 1 part WARM water (soaks faster), and 1 part WARM apple juice....soak for 30 mins.... it will swell up alot, so just use a small container so that u r not wasting it because u will not be able to keep it long after it soaks...it ferments pretty fast in the heat....
> The gatorade (adds electrolytes) will just assist her in fighting dehydration if she is not drinking alot of water... at least 5 gals a day is "normal" for a horse... you really need to find a way to keep track of how much she is drinking... you said she has a tub? of water in her stall? then get yourself a 5 gal bucket (empty at any home improvement store is just a few dollars) and use that to refill the tub, marking the outside of the tub with duct tape at 5 gal levels..that will help u determine amounts she is drinking... and make sure u r giving her CLEAN, FRESH, COOL water at least twice a day....
> And, in the future, you can feed beet pulp without soaking it.... just small amount daily UNSOAKED is what I feed.... I only soak if I am trying to hide something they do not like...and I don't really "soak", I just add liquids at feeding time ... I give my horses 1/2 scoop (probably 4 cups) dry mixed in with their feed EVERY night.
> And just so you know... I am no expert, but I am 50 years old and have only had 1 colic and I live in Florida (the land of colic!!!)...



i did check her poop and she is passing a bit of sand. her poop looks normal as far as consistency (not runny, not hard).

she used to eat beet pulp on a regular basis.. i'm going to pick some up today so she can start on it at dinner time. 

i also added gatorade to her water to help keep her hydrated. i measured out how much water her tub holds and it looks like she drank about 8 gallons yesterday and had sucked down about 3 today by the time i left around noon. 

i used to feed soaked beet pulp twice a day every day when i had my horses at home. now that i am boarding i no longer feed it because i can't always get there every day and my bo said its too difficult to have to soak. I think i'm just going to have to make an effort to really get out there daily so they can have beet pulp once a day. ... it kind of makes sense that when i had her at home she never got sand colic but now that i'm boarding, just two short months later she gets sand colic. i think it really does have to do with not getting the beet pulp anymore.


when i left around noon today she was picking at her food every so often so i'm hoping she will continue to do so. she's much more alert today, no laying down and/or rolling, nickering for food.. praying we are heading in the right direction!

can't thank you enough for all your thoughts and suggestions!!


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

Cowgirl140ty said:


> Its good that shes eating. But keep in mind, a horses digestive system works off forage. So at this point, i would offer her alfalfa hay wetted down. To see if you can get her eating a little more. To get ber guts moving more to push the sand out.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


i did wet down a small amount of alfalfa hay for her and she gobbled it right up! then i mixed a little more into her pellet/psyllium mixture to try to get to her eat more of that while trying to pick out the alfalfa. 

so glad she is actually willing to eat today! yesterday she wouldn't consider nibbling anything!


----------



## ljazwinski (Jul 7, 2012)

that is GREAT NEWS!!!!  keep checking the poop every morning for sand...u should see an increase as it continues to move out... then a slight decrease as she clears... but there should always be sand... and as far as the beet pulp goes, if she will eat it, just feed it dry...mine get about 3-4 cups a night....


----------



## ljazwinski (Jul 7, 2012)

how is your mare tonight?


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Glad to hear. Def sounds she is heading in the right direction. But still keep an eye on her. Id keep checking her poop for sand (in clear bag/bottle) and just remember, until there is no sand, she is not completly out of the woods. But definetly heading there!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

Sorry for not updating last night, it was a long hot day! 

She hate a full cup of psyllium in a beet pulp/pellet mixture soaked with apple juice last night!!! I've never been so happy to see a horse eat!! She also has not been laying down either 

This morning she is chowing down on the same beet pulp/pellet mix with apple juice and another full cup of psyllium. Unfortunately the guy who cleans the stalls got there extra early to beat the heat so I couldn't check last nights poops. But he did say there were a few piles and the consistency looked normal. I'm going to wait for her to go again so I can check for sand.

She is not laying down at all or pawing, just happily eating!!! Finally!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

What a blessed day...it sounds like a giant sigh of relief is in order, along with some heartfelt thanks/prayers to God for pulling your baby through this (if you are a believer in such, of course!)...either way, many causes to rejoice!! :0)

Continue vigilance, as I'm sure you will...I absolutely LOVE a positive outcome! Amen!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

i can't thank you all enough for all your prayers and suggestions! 

i know we are not quite out of the woods yet but it feels like we are getting on the right track!


----------



## ljazwinski (Jul 7, 2012)

woohoo!!!!! good for her.....


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Great to hear your horse is looking better.

Just thought I'd mention, since you had all these issues with your horse not eating/not eating enough. How hydrated is she? (You may have mentioned this and I missed it). Do you know how much water she's drinking? Along with their food and manure this is an important thing to keep an eye on.

When my horse is prone to get colic has previously gotten it we have found that when his been reluctant to eat this is usually followed by him not wanting to drink either and the vet having to come out and give him a drip.


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Great to hear your horse is looking better.
> 
> Just thought I'd mention, since you had all these issues with your horse not eating/not eating enough. How hydrated is she? (You may have mentioned this and I missed it). Do you know how much water she's drinking? Along with their food and manure this is an important thing to keep an eye on.
> 
> When my horse is prone to get colic has previously gotten it we have found that when his been reluctant to eat this is usually followed by him not wanting to drink either and the vet having to come out and give him a drip.



despite not wanting to eat at all the first few days, she was still drinking a good amount of water, fortunately. I measured out how much water her tub holds and she was drinking about 7-8 gallons of water a day. we seem to have hit a pretty good heat wave (like the rest of the country) so her water is definitely something i have been monitoring!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

loveyourhorse said:


> despite not wanting to eat at all the first few days, she was still drinking a good amount of water, fortunately. I measured out how much water her tub holds and she was drinking about 7-8 gallons of water a day. we seem to have hit a pretty good heat wave (like the rest of the country) so her water is definitely something i have been monitoring!


That's great, just thought I'd mention it.

How's your mare doing now? I'm sure she'll recover quickly. I've personally had some *very* scary cases of colic (horse throwing himself at the ground dangerously, etc) so I know what your feeling.


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

so far she seems to be improving, i was last out this afternoon. she hate all of her breakfast this morning and seemed much more alert and happy. such a huge relief! 

she's no longer rolling or pawing or trying to lay down. still drinking plenty of water and having bowel movements (normal as far as consistency). i checked some of her poo for sand this afternoon and there seems to be a bit more than there was yesterday! we also no longer have the crazy gut sounds that we were having the past few days, now its back to "normal" gurgles.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Well, the more sand in the poop means the less in her. As long as ger stomach keeps moving and pushing it out. She should be on the road to a speedy recovery. Keep checking for sand till there us none 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ljazwinski (Jul 7, 2012)

Cowgirl140ty said:


> Well, the more sand in the poop means the less in her. As long as ger stomach keeps moving and pushing it out. She should be on the road to a speedy recovery. Keep checking for sand till there us none
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


there should always be sand in their poop,(the amount you will see of course will be based on the horse's living conditions)... that means they are passing it normally...when there is no sand there should be a concern.....


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Whenever i check my horses, there are absolutly no signs of sand. And my horses are perfectly healthy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

ljazwinski said:


> there should always be sand in their poop,(the amount you will see of course will be based on the horse's living conditions)... that means they are passing it normally...when there is no sand there should be a concern.....


That may be true in FL but here in the midwest sand is seen as the tip of the iceberg & a sign that trouble could be brewing.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

natisha said:


> That may be true in FL but here in the midwest sand is seen as the tip of the iceberg & a sign that trouble could be brewing.


Im in florida. And this to is how we view sand. I have never in my 20+ years of horses had someone tell me if there is no sand, that is a bad thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

OP, I'm glad your mare is doing better. 

The discussion of sand colic reminded me of a question I have. For those of you who live in North Carolina or other places with clay soil, do you still treat your horses for sand removal? I just moved here from Florida, where it was a standard part of horse care, but I don't know if I need to continue.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

2horses said:


> OP, I'm glad your mare is doing better.
> 
> The discussion of sand colic reminded me of a question I have. For those of you who live in North Carolina or other places with clay soil, do you still treat your horses for sand removal? I just moved here from Florida, where it was a standard part of horse care, but I don't know if I need to continue.


My mom is from WV. Which is also mostly clay. And never even knew there was such a thing as sand colic. So i would assume its not as important as in a sandy state like lovely Florida.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

2horses said:


> OP, I'm glad your mare is doing better.
> 
> The discussion of sand colic reminded me of a question I have. For those of you who live in North Carolina or other places with clay soil, do you still treat your horses for sand removal? I just moved here from Florida, where it was a standard part of horse care, but I don't know if I need to continue.


It would be best to ask a vet in your area, they would know. 'Sand' doesn't have to be sand only, injesting too much of any kind of dirt can cause problems but it does seem that sand is heavier & more likely to settle in the bowel.


----------



## ljazwinski (Jul 7, 2012)

Cowgirl140ty said:


> Im in florida. And this to is how we view sand. I have never in my 20+ years of horses had someone tell me if there is no sand, that is a bad thing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


well, I live in FL, and that is what I was told by my vet many years ago...the healthy digestive system of a horse will flush out any sand, dirt, debris on a daily basis, keeping itself clean...thus you "should" see some type of sand/dirt discharged regularly.... of course if the horse does not have access to sand/dirt, then there will not be any, but this theory makes sense to me? and since losing a horse to colic many years ago, I have always checked the poop to be sure that there is sand/dirt passing through... I am not saying there is ALOT of sand.... but at the very bottom of the test bottle there is ALWAYS some sand..... maybe my situation is different though, because I use beet pulp everyday as a "cleaner" instead of a once a month sand clearing aid. I would guess that those of you who use a monthly "cleaner" will see sand at that time?


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

My horses are pastured at night and stalled during the day. So i check each horses poop weekly. I only use a "cleaner" (I prefer metamucil) if I see evidence of sand. I can honestly say I havent had to "clean them out" in over a year. And still no sand. I did go ahead and give them some metamucil about a week ago, and still no sand.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ljazwinski (Jul 7, 2012)

All I know is... if sand is going in, then sand has to come out.....:wink:


Here are pieces of an article on the subject that I found...
(For more information you can read the entire article online)
*Sand vs. Psyllium by Mike Tomlinson D.V.M. *

*COLIC*
Colic is still the number one cause of death of horses today. It used to be that verminous colic (caused by worms and other parasites) was the primary type of colic, but now in many areas sand is the most commonly seen form of colic.
Sand colic is the result of the building up of sand in the intestinal tract of the horse. *There can be as much as 150 pounds of sand lying in the bottom of the horse's belly.*

*SAND COLIC IS PREVENTABLE*
Sand colic is one of the most preventable diseases known. The buildup of sand is simply the amount of sand being eaten minus the amount of sand passing through.* If the same amount is going out the back as is coming in the front, there can be no buildup.*

Horses lick their lips between nearly every bite of hay. If the horses eat off the ground, every time these wet lips touch the ground, the dirt will stick to the lips and be consumed with the next mouthful of hay. Some horses simply must vacuum up every last morsel of hay and in doing so, they also vacuum up quite a quantity of sand. *Horses in pasture that pull up the grass, roots and all, get a mouthful of dirt with the roots.*

*MASON JAR TEST*
The mason jar test is another method of assessing if your horse is passing sand. Put six fecal balls or their equivalent into a glass jar. Fill half full with water and shake well. Let settle for fifteen minutes and then check if there is any sand lining the bottom of the jar. 
If there is much sand at the bottom of the jar, it means that your horse is moving a lot of sand through (or you used manure that had touched dirt). This is good in that at least it is coming out. Prevention of ingestion must be increased.
*If there is no sand at the bottom, it means either your horse is not eating any sand or that your horse is not passing the sand it has eaten.* In either case, repeat the test several times. If it is negative every time, use psyllium every day for a week, testing daily. If still no sand, then your horse probably is not eating sand.
​


----------



## Terre (Oct 23, 2011)

Where do you get psyllium? I have nevered heard of it.


----------



## ljazwinski (Jul 7, 2012)

any feed store... tractor supply... not sure where in georgia you are, but you probably don't have sand issues? but I did read somewhere that red clay has the same effect as sand does down here.... ?


----------



## Terre (Oct 23, 2011)

*Psyllium*

Thanks ljazwinski. We actully do have a lot of sand in middle ga. along with clay. Our clay is sand based here. I grew up in Homestand Fl. and had horses there. Never had a horse get sand collic until I came here. She had a very milded case thank the Lord.:lol:


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

Terre said:


> Where do you get psyllium? I have nevered heard of it.


The active ingredient in Metamucil is psyllium husk. Sometimes it's cheaper to buy the whopping big canister of Metamucil rather than buy Sand Clear.

And, Metamucil can be found in any grocery store, so if you need to get some in an emergency, it's handy to remember that.


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

just another update for you guys...

she is now eating everything i give her. she seems very happy and alert. bowel movements are normal. i've been checking her poop and the sand has seemed to increase some as its hopefully leaving her body. 

can't tell you how relieved i am that she seems back to her normal self!


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

Terre said:


> Where do you get psyllium? I have nevered heard of it.


i picked up mine from the vets office. 

it was $60 for a 10lb bucket but from what i was told, its more "potent" than other brands available because it's not cut like some are... not sure if that is true or if they were just trying to sell me on it but i didn't have much time to shop around during the colic so i went with it.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

You can get psyllium at valleyvet.com too. I believe they sell several different brands. (IE: Sand Clear, etc)

I have used Sand Clear mostly. I give it to all of my horses for one week a month. My boy Toby still manages to sand colic once a year though. = /


----------



## LizzieE (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm glad your horse is feeling better! Sand colic can be scary! Just a thought about prevention for next time. I have heard that exercise is a great preventative measure for sand colic since the movement breaks up the hunks of sand in the gut. Though I wouldn't replace a preventative supplement such as Sand Clear with this option, it is just a thought.


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

I started my other mare on the psyllium also so she wouldn't colic. Now for a week every month they will both be getting it as a routine. Both mares also get exercise almost daily.

Growing up in the north east I had never even heard of sand colic until moving to CA. I am certainly spreading the word to others I know so they too can start their horses on a preventative routine instead of going through what I went though with my girl.

Just so relieved she is feeling better. Now we will have to put some weight back on her. Amazing how fast they drop in a few days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ljazwinski (Jul 7, 2012)

Terre said:


> Thanks ljazwinski. We actully do have a lot of sand in middle ga. along with clay. Our clay is sand based here. I grew up in Homestand Fl. and had horses there. Never had a horse get sand collic until I came here. She had a very milded case thank the Lord.:lol:


yeah, you really have to keep them cleaned out if they are in sandy areas... I personally choose to use beet pulp everyday in their feed, but ALOT of people disagree with that... I have had VERY GOOD LUCK with it though...I find that it is very beneficial to horses, it is commonly used as a forage product... I feed it wet, (not soaked) every night in my feed plan. My horses love it, wet or dry. There are people who say it will cause a horse to choke, but in all the years I have used it, this has never happened to me... I choose to use the shreds, approx 4 cups once a day mixed in their feed. I know other people that swear by metamucil too, but I have never used that on my horse... I know from personal experience (yeah, I'm old!!) with metamucil, that if I skip a few days in between taking it, that I will experience discomfort...but if taken EVERYDAY, things work great!!! so....??? that is one other reason that I choose to attempt to keep them "cleaned" out daily with the beet pulp.... but every horse is different and every horse owner believes in what works for them...so I would suggest doing your research and find what works best for your budget and your schedule... good luck!!! If I can answer any questions regarding beet pulp, just let me know....


----------



## Terre (Oct 23, 2011)

*sand in poop*

I looked at my feed that I use and it has beet pulp in it. I did check his poop today just to look and see it there was sand. There was very little in it but it looks like it has a lot of fiber in it. So I will check it again in the next few days to see how it looks.:wink:


----------



## ljazwinski (Jul 7, 2012)

Terre said:


> I looked at my feed that I use and it has beet pulp in it. I did check his poop today just to look and see it there was sand. There was very little in it but it looks like it has a lot of fiber in it. So I will check it again in the next few days to see how it looks.:wink:


my 2 are totally opposite...my mare is a very picky eater and rarely eats anything off the ground except grass, so I usually see very small amounts of sand from her...my gelding on the other hand will pick up every little piece of leftover feed and hay from the ground...he on the other hand passes a larger amt of sand... so, it really depends on your pasture, and your horses habits, but sand in their poop is good...if u check it on a regular basis you will get used to what is "normal" for that horse, and if a problem arises you will catch it very early.... when one of mine "change" I will usually just add mineral oil to their feed for 3 or 4 days just in case... but my mare will not eat it unless I add apple juice also......


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

Well... Roughly a month after our first colic incident, it looks like we are facing another... 

Today when I went out to the barn where I am boarding I instantly noticed my poor mare pawing and splashing her water bucket. Right away I knew she had a belly ache.

I made her a mash of pellets, bran, and a full cup of psyllium. At first she wasn't at all interested and just continued pawing near the food, obviously in pain. 

I then gave her a shot of Dipyrone to help her with the pain. Shortly after that kicked in she ate all of the mash that I had made for her. 

With the pain meds in her system she was no longer pawing over the next 3 1/2 hours that I was there. 

I'm at a loss for why she is colicing yet again. Did the sand not clear out the first time? Is it the extreme heat we have been having? 

Prayers/thoughts/suggestions are all welcome!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

Just an update... She ate her alfalfa this morning and half of her mash with psyllium. She is pawing a little but not as much so I didn't give her a shot.

Right now she is laying down peacefully not rolling or thrashing at all. She had two big cowpie bowel movements so now I'm just waiting and watching....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

OMGosh,

I feel TERRIBLE that your horse AND YOU, of course, are both having to cope with this awful GI issue AGAIN--period--but SO SOON?? ARGGGHHHHH... 
You poor things...I am praying for you both, and desparately hope you can get through this @ least possibly more quickly this time!!
VERY VERY BEST HOPES AND THOUGHTS YOUR WAY!! B2H
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you so much for your prayers and kind thoughts! 

I did end up having to give her a shot earlier when she started groaning quite a bit while laying down and just appeared far too uncomfortable. Since then she has been up and down but laying calm and peacefully when she does.

Still drinking a good amount of water which I'm happy about. She doesn't appear quite as miserable as last time I just can't get over there being a SECOND time and so close to the first.

I'm just so glad she is eating this time. She lost a lot of weight from the first time from refusing all food for a few days so she really can't afford to lose any more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

Sorry to hear about another colic.....the best way to avoid sand colic is not to feed on the ground and not to graze on pastures that are really short.

My one girl got sand colic at where I boarded because they feed on the ground and she was grazing a paddock that was almost dirt. My other mare did not get sand colic and they were pastured together......but the mare that coliced was a real scrounger where as the other mare is not....so it also depends on the horse some what.

Since we have moved to our own place.........I feed in stalls and don't allow my pasture to get over grazed ....when it gets low I pull horses and feed hay instead.

Hope your horse recovers

Super Nova


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

Super Nova said:


> Sorry to hear about another colic.....the best way to avoid sand colic is not to feed on the ground and not to graze on pastures that are really short.
> 
> My one girl got sand colic at where I boarded because they feed on the ground and she was grazing a paddock that was almost dirt. My other mare did not get sand colic and they were pastured together......but the mare that coliced was a real scrounger where as the other mare is not....so it also depends on the horse some what.
> 
> ...



Thanks super nova! she seems to be feeling much better today, so i'm hoping she stays that way! i have a feeling that it might have been caused by the extreme heat that we've had for a week straight. by 10am the temps has been well into the 90's.. yuck!!

I also never had an issue with this sand colic when I had my mares at my house, however when we moved and I began boarding it happened shortly after. I can't wait till we move back to a horse property (who knows when that will be) so I can bring my girls home and go back to caring for them 100% MY way!!


----------

